# Uniweld air acetylene



## jwmay (Jan 23, 2022)

I was given this air acetylene torch set awhile back. I also have a Smith jewelers oxy-acetylene rig, and a Smith Oxy propane cutting torch. I do not have a full size oxy acetylene set up. Bottles are pricey. Anyways, I want to be able to braze and silver solder. Long intro to ask: Can I use this with propane instead? Secondly, should I replace the hose before I get myself killed?


----------



## benmychree (Jan 23, 2022)

Those are generally used for silver soldering, doing refrigeration work, hence the halide leak detector attachment.


----------



## aliva (Jan 23, 2022)

Contact Uniweld and see what they recommend. Concerning the hose it's pretty hard to determine its condition from a picture. For the price of a hose, change it.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 23, 2022)

benmychree said:


> Those are generally used for silver soldering, doing refrigeration work, hence the halide leak detector attachment.


John which piece was the halide leak detector?  edit: is that the triangular piece attached to the wand


----------



## jwmay (Jan 23, 2022)

Well after some soul searching, I don't think any more advice is needed. I'm tired of fiddling with every almost correct thing because I'm too cheap to buy the actual right thing. I'll sell this or use it with acetylene.


----------

